# Visual C++ & C++ Programming > Driver Development >  NtSetInformationthread

## Hesus21

Hello,

I'm trying to change I/o priority of the current thread but it's not working. The status keeps returning  -1073741819 which most likely translates to STATUS_ACCESS_VIOLATION. 

The code I am using:


```
IO_PRIORITY_HINT priority;
priority = IoPriorityHigh;
NTSTATUS status = NtSetInformationThread(ZwCurrentThread(), ThreadIoPriority, &priority, sizeof(priority));
```

Any ideas what could be the reason and how to make this work?

----------


## VictorN

Did you try to do it under the Admin account?

----------


## Hesus21

> Did you try to do it under the Admin account?


I am running that driver code from a program with admin rights, so I assume so.

I've tested this code:



```
NtSetInformationThread(ZwCurrentThread(), ThreadHideFromDebugger, NULL, 0)
```

That works. Anyway the kernel code doesn't even run if I try to run the program without admin rights.

----------

